

Haskell in JavaScript  - ihodes
http://github.com/johang88/haskellinjavascript

======
zbanks
Awesome. It'd be cool to see <http://tryhaskell.org/> use this.

Also, when using the REPL, it stops after about 2 seconds trying to print
"[0..]", which is a _very_ nice feature.

------
sdurkin
Excellent.

Is it just me, or does JS seem like its fast becoming the new object code?

~~~
DanielRibeiro
It's about time. Because of browsers, jdk 6+ (which comes with rhino, the
javascript runtime) and v8 (specially on nodejs), javascript is one of the
most widely deployed languages/platforms. It is on desktops, mobile phones and
servers.

------
pufuwozu
If you're interested in this, you might also want to look at the JS backends
for GHC and Yhc:

<http://vir.mskhug.ru/>

<http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Yhc/Javascript>

~~~
thesz
<http://github.com/sviperll/ghcjs>

It's another attempt by "vir" to create haskell-to-javascript compiler. Now it
uses "GHC as a library" (ghc package) and should be more amenable to hacking.

------
jmspring
Once everything runs in JS, the browser will become the defacto write-once,
run-anywhere platform...

~~~
mdaniel
I believe that Google agrees with you: <http://code.google.com/p/chromium-os/>

------
bhickey
For something along the same lines, I'd like to shamelessly plug
<http://www.wescheme.org/>

The heart of WeScheme is moby-scheme a self-hosting compiler
<http://github.com/dyoo/moby-scheme> . The server runs on AppEngine.

------
brl
REPL live in your browser here:

<http://hiji.tinyrocket.se/>

~~~
johkra
Too bad that even simple commands like "sum [1..10]" don't show output. :-(

Just "[1..10]" or a simple calculation like "1 + 1" work fine.

~~~
dagezi
It looks 'sum' is not defined at all. Looks just ignoring undefined symbol.

------
shearjashub
Very nice! I've been loving Haskell, but I spend most of my time in
Javascript. This is a pleasant mix of both.

